# ICH-X helping?



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

i accedentaly bought a cat fish with ich on him, and added him to my tank of 2 fish. (only realized until after i put him in). thought i should try save him, so i started using ICH-X. he started to loose the ich, and then after a few days, it shot back at him. i have a bottom feeder, and the cat fish seemed to swim to the bottom feeder, and the bottom feeder would like eat the ich?? i dont know. anyways, he died last night v.v and now my other fish has ich. i dont want this to repeat, but i dont know how well the ICH-X is working. im sappose to add 1/2 tsp. and after a few hours it seems to be fully filtrated out. can i add 1/2 of the 1/2 tsp in the morning, then the other 1/2 at night? and anyone got some advice to help me?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i know just why the ich-x is being filtered out-u have activated carbon in your filter, don't u? well u have 2 remove activated carbon or it will filter out most disease-treating chemicals u put in the tank. o and what type of bottom feeder do u have?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Yea, make sure you remove the carbon from the filter!


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

it said on the back, remove the carbon thinger, replace it or clean it, and put it back in. BUT my sis said the same thing u guys r saying. my bottom feeder, dont know what he is, but looks exactly like the spotted fish on this package cover. (not the yellow one, but the spotted) http://www.petsmart.com/graphics/product_images/pPETS-3761651t400.jpg


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

and is the carbon thing, the bag of black rocks? wont it hurt my fish if i leave it out for the whole healing time of the ich??


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

the bottom feeder is a corydoras catfish, but i'm not sure what exact species it is. all cories r bottom feeders, so the only things that differ r color and shape. don't listen 2 the bottle, listen 2 us and your sis-remove all activated carbon until after your fish is cured!!!!!!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

I run all my tanks without charcoal, I only use it when I need to remove meds from the tank.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

oh! ok. thanks. so not much else i can do but wait. how long till it is for sure all out of my tank (the ich)?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

make sure all the spots r gone, wait a few days just 2 make sure its gone, and than put the AC back in and it should filter out the medication.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

mmmkay thanks.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Another hint is to slowly raise the temp in your tank to 82F while you're treating for ich. Don't forget to return to normal temp when your done.


----------

